# Screen protector for Simrad units



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

I typically have been able to find tablet screen protectors that cover my GPS units, but I've struck out since there is an abundance of crap on the market nowadays. 

I have both the Go7 and Go9 that I am trying out on my boat to see what size I like better ( yeah, go bigger, I know, but I am not running any transducer, so don't need split screen and I try to be minimal on my skiffs).

The Go7 screen size is 7" -but the overall area to cover is 8-3/4. I want to cover the entire screen, not just the active display.

Any recommendations out there on brands and types (glass vs film)?


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

Why put a screen protector on it? I use the cover when the unit is not installed, and I take it off the skiff when not in use, and Novus plastic clean and shine to clean it up after using/before storage in a Pelican case. I think if you take care of it, you may not need the screen protector.


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

Accidents happen. I say why not add extra protection? It isn't gorilla glass like that is on iPhones. I see it could scratch easily. I did find a Zagg protector I am going to try. I'll post pics.


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

coconutgroves said:


> Accidents happen. I say why not add extra protection? It isn't gorilla glass like that is on iPhones. I see it could scratch easily. I did find a Zagg protector I am going to try. I'll post pics.


Let us know about installation too--do you have to cut to fit, etc.


----------



## finbully (Jan 26, 2013)

You can screw up your screen by touching it with sunscreen on your hands so a protector is not a bad idea if you use the stuff.


----------



## Water Bound (Dec 12, 2018)

Yeah please let us know how it goes. My unit is mounted on the top of the console and I always dread hitting the screen with an errant fly! I never remember to put the cover thing on!


----------



## tcov (Apr 7, 2018)

Bass guys use these on their units, may not have Simrad sizes though..


https://www.precisionsonar.com/products/accessories/clear-graph-glass


----------



## GitFishin (May 10, 2019)

I use this on my GO9. Been pretty happy with it. A little opaque but cuts glare and no problems with the touch. . .and it fit right out of the box








Simrad GO9 XSE ClearTouch Crystal (2-Pack) (PET Film Screen Protectors) - Glass-like clarity and screen protection for your GO9 XSE. True innovation.


Glass-like clarity and screen protection for your GO9 XSE. True innovation.



www.boxwave.com


----------

